# Tully vs the disappearing tape measurer.



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

We found some 30" pet steps on Craigslist to replace our short steps we currently use with text books as risers (thank you college education for your multiuse $100 textbooks lol). I wanted to make sure they were tall enough for our high bed so I got out the tape measurer and Tully went crazy and was then very confused when I rolled it back in and it disappeared. I've recreated it here.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so cute!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's hilarious! Thank you for a great Sunday giggle! :^)


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

What is this sorcery!?!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! Adorableness cubed!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

She is obviously a brave scientist trying to learn more about this strange new creature...... That's what you get for using text books. 

Very cute.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very funny, both Tully vs. the tape measure and about the books!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Glad you all enjoyed! As it turns out Craigslistians can't measure (thought 20" was about 30" ) so the textbooks get to earn their keep for a bit longer.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What are you studying towandfox? That pile of books looks like it could have belonged to me back in the day or to my students now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Tully is adorable! So very brave to face the scary monster head on. 

Our first dog LOVED attacking the tape measurer. It was one of her favourite games.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL! Too cute. And funny.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

HUH!!!!?????? Wheredit go?????!!!!! So cute. Poor baby. Did you take it back out again to show her?


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

I don't know how to post links from other sites but on the video where the poodle is playing with the tape measure at the beginning there is also one I would like to show you. It says "Woody's owner dies and his family moves away and leaves him" It is about a rescue group in California that rescues animals called "Hope for Paws.org" It is sad but has a happy ending and there is one other I saw about a girl named Fiona plus many others they rescue. I only saw those two. It really touched me because they were so very gentle in their rescue and the love they showed them to calm their fears and how the dogs responded to this. I hope you will watch them.


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

@lily I'm in grad school studying immunology. The hours waiting for time points/gel runs/ etc. give me a great excuse to escape for a few minutes (or more) on PF! :cute:

@Silver Lace Yes! Tully and I played with it for a good hour!  Also, to post a link, click on the globe with a paperclip icon (under the white smiley). Then just paste in the address.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Towandafox said:


> @lily I'm in grad school studying immunology. The hours waiting for time points/gel runs/ etc. give me a great excuse to escape for a few minutes (or more) on PF! :cute:
> 
> @Silver Lace Yes! Tully and I played with it for a good hour!  Also, to post a link, click on the globe with a paperclip icon (under the white smiley). Then just paste in the address.


Thank you Towandafox for explaining how to post a link. Unfortunately I did not understand what you were saying. I looked and looked but could not see a globe with a paperclip icon (under the white smiley) I don't know how to paste either. Never have been able to do it. 
Am glad you and Tully played with it for a good hour. She looked like she wanted more of the ruler. 
Also,I am wondering why there is a red circle under my avatar that says I am invisible. What on earth does that mean?


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

@Silver Lace I added a picture of where the globe icon is located. To paste something, highlight it with your cursor, then (while it is highlighted) right click and select copy. Then, on the screen that comes up after you select the globe, right click in the box and select paste. For PC anyway, if you have a Mac, I concede and wish you well ;-)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Towandafox said:


> @*lily I'm in grad school studying immunology. The hours waiting for time points/gel runs/ etc. give me a great excuse to escape for a few minutes (or more) on PF! *:cute:
> 
> @Silver Lace Yes! Tully and I played with it for a good hour!  Also, to post a link, click on the globe with a paperclip icon (under the white smiley). Then just paste in the address.


It is a small world, my graduate research was in immunology on the antigen specific nature of IL-2 and IFN-gamma production in humans (a long time ago). What is your area of research? I did lots of kinetics studies with time points every three hours for 72 hours. I also did tons of RIA for IFN-gamma with big batches of samples so lots of time waiting to reload the scintillation counter. Sorry everyone else for the techno talk.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Hope For Paws - Animal Rescue
This is the site that has the poodle rescue I talked about earlier about Woody and Fiona. Woody's owner had died and the family just moved and left him behind. He had been living under a shed by the house for about a year when they got him. They found Fiona much the same way but in a shed and was blind and they were both so matted.This is really a wonderful site with lots of rescue stories as well.I found it on the video that showed Tully playing with the ruler that disappeared.


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

@lily Ha nice coincidence! Wow, 72 hour consecutive time points! You got me beat and I don’t mind. I’m studying the biochemical process by which a novel protein inhibits NFkB signaling. Nerd factor, my pup is named after the protein. :-D


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was very young when I was doing those time points and I only lived a block away from the building where my lab was. Thankfully I was smart enough to set it up so that all I had to do was take a plate out of the incubator and plop it in the freezer. By the end each time I really was a zombie ahead of her time!

Ph.D. in your sights I assume? When do you think you will finish?


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

*Thank You*



Towandafox said:


> @Silver Lace I added a picture of where the globe icon is located. To paste something, highlight it with your cursor, then (while it is highlighted) right click and select copy. Then, on the screen that comes up after you select the globe, right click in the box and select paste. For PC anyway, if you have a Mac, I concede and wish you well ;-)


I want to thank you Towandafox for taking the time to show me better what I could not find. I did not realize for some reason that it would be found on the reply page where you go to respond to someone's message. It worked out differently for me then what you explained for some reason. I highlighted the globe icon and a box came up that said to type in the url of my link and then I clicked ok and it was done. You were so very kind to go to all that trouble for me and I appreciate it so very much.I do have a PC.


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

@ lily That is a wonderful question. I'm starting my 5th year and believe I should be finished near the end of my 6th. Fingers crossed.

@ Silver Lace Glad it worked!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That was about my schedule too. I defended my dissertation early in September of what would have been the 7th year, but I really had finished most everything and was shutting down my project by late May before that. I had to wait until after labor day for everyone to come back from their vacations. 

I think it actually was a good strategy since they were all in good moods. It also gave me time in July and August (around their vacations) to sit down with each member of my committee to discuss my work and my dissertation paper. One person (the last one I spoke with late the week before the defense) asked me a bunch of questions in the context of "I think someone will ask you about this and I want to be sure you've thought about how you would answer this." The day of the defense he asked me exactly those questions (what a nice man!).

What are your plans when you finish?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

mommy where did it go?


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

@ Lily That is a nice committee! I'm currently thinking industry after I finish.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, weren't they nice. I chose carefully as much as I was able to do so. Industry is booming, sounds like a good plan!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha! Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------

